# how to use death company.



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I was reading up on them and they seemed dead killy as they can take jump packs which = 18 inch assault range + deep strike ability. They can take terminator options except the all important 2+ armour and 5 + invul but unless your fighting ap 1 2 weapons they have feel no pain! furious charge! meaning that they strike first against marines. They are only 70 points full upgraded with jump pack and thunder hammer which is pretty cheap for what they can do! the only down side is rage but from i think you deep strike em behind a drop pod or something to block los then next turn unleash them on the enemy. what do you think?


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I run 8-10 of them with 2 Powerfists and everyone with Bolters. They're relentless which is great, they can move and fire thier bolters normally and they can Rapid Fire then Assualt making them very damaging. That is also a cheap unit which is ideal. 

Try not to give them Jump packs, it makes them too exspensive and they'l uncontrollably fly into trees. You don't get a save against a Dangerous Terrain test. 

Aramoro


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

but death company do get there feel no pain right? its not killing them outright just knocking them silly.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Nope they just Die, no Save no FnP for a Danferous Terrain test, losing 70 pt models to trees is not good.

Aramoro


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

thats silly and unfair but what if id deepstrike em in a pod to block line of sight they will just attack any gunline.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

I run 10 with jump packs and either ten or five power weapons with Lemartes then watch them go, whatever these guys hit dies, without exception. (Bar veichles but my store is very infantry army based.

The Death Company can also take up a huge amount of fire without losing much, even when they die they dont concede a kill point! 


@Aramoro: Remember you do get your FNP against Dangerous Terrain


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Captain Stillios said:


> @Aramoro: Remember you do get your FNP against Dangerous Terrain


Do Dangerous Terrain tests allow you save? What are the requirements for being allowed to take a FnP test?

Aramoro


----------



## forkbanger (Jan 25, 2010)

Captain Stillios said:


> @Aramoro: Remember you do get your FNP against Dangerous Terrain


Feels no Pain specifically mentions that it doesn't work on Dangerous Terrain.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I believe its against something that doesn't normally allow a save but feel no pain can be taken for dangerous terrain running smack dab into a tree isn't going to keep a marine who is insane in the membrane down for long.


edit guess im wrong

edit again I just checked but come on its 1 in 6

"


> ....Neither can it be used against wounds from ap1 ap2 weapons, power weapons and any other wounds from which no armour save can ever be taken (like wounds from powerfists, dreadnought close combat weapons,rending weapons that role a 6,perils of the warp,failed dangerous terrain tests, ect).


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

FNP: A feel no pain save may be taken after a failed armour save unless the wound would cause instant death, is AP1 or 2 or ignores armour save in close combat.

Dangerous Terrain tests: Against Dangerous Terrain tests you may not take armour or cover saves, all other saves are allowed and since it is not close combat FNP is allowed.

CS


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

> ....Neither can it be used against wounds from ap1 ap2 weapons, power weapons and any other wounds from which no armour save can ever be taken (like wounds from powerfists, dreadnought close combat weapons,rending weapons that role a 6,perils of the warp,failed dangerous terrain tests, ect).


 must i repeat myself.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

I concede, I honestly did not know that, thanks


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Thats why it's dangerous fo Death Company who can get dragged in and out of terrain, treating all terrain as dangerous for entering and leaving it. 

Stick them in a Rhino or my preffered option, a Storm Raven.

Aramoro


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

does the vehicle gain rage or is the drive in full control of his senses (apart from the fact that he's driving a bunch of conkers marines around in a glorified taxi cab).


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Luckily the drivers cab is sealed off from the dudes in the back so it can do whatever it likes till it kicks it's passengers out. 

Aramoro


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

so does it gain rage or not?


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

aboytervigon said:


> so does it gain rage or not?


No........


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

kk so I drive my coo-coo marines around and they just get out and smack down anything I fight. also there faster than terminators with powerfists due to furious charge.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

aboytervigon said:


> kk so I drive my coo-coo marines around and they just get out and smack down anything I fight. also there faster than terminators with powerfists due to furious charge.


Powerfists always strike at I 1, regardless of I bonuses from special rules, wargear, etc. They will strike at the same time as Terminators, so be wary of charging TH/SS types, because they get that Invulnerable save against yours, and you have 70 point, 1 wound, power-armor marines. 

Not a fan of the cost, TBH.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah that Dangerous test is a nightmare to Death company. My buddy was playing against a blood angel player who had a 30 man death company with jump packs. Lets just say that that my buddy plays eldar and his night spinner had fun.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

This discussion also includes lesmartes what do you think of him.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

anyone else


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Only if you ask nicely, and use sentences etc.

Aramoro


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

OK I am asking nicely.


----------



## stooge92 (Mar 6, 2008)

i dont know because having lemartes means jump packs for everyone and then you have a really expensive unit running 'willy-nilly'. but i suppose you could pod them in and then draw no line of sight by deploying properly, then zoom around and assault. he does kick arse with them in cc though, re-roll hits and wounds. mc-power weapon. strength 5 attacks 5 when wounded, wish he got rid of rage.
thats the pitfall of Astorath i think, he was the prefect character that could in some way nullify rage (or suppress it) but theres no point taking him and running him with your dc because lemartes gives the same bonuses to them


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

You can't Drop Pod Lematres as he has a Jump Pack

Aramoro


----------



## stooge92 (Mar 6, 2008)

Aramoro said:


> You can't Drop Pod Lematres as he has a Jump Pack
> 
> Aramoro


yeah true, wasnt thinking

can you hide them behind a moving rhino to block LOS to move them up safely?
they are a fun unit, because of their unpredictablilty, if nothing else


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

yes though its easier with a dc dread.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

I just made my first Stormraven and I now find the best way to use them is to but 5 with jump packs and power weapons with a reclusiarch with jump pack in a Raven.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I say it depends on what you want to use them for. Are you looking for a shock assault troop or a larger unit that will soak alot of fire and give it back in return. I have two different squads that I play, for the first give them jump packs, add lemartes, and tool them out to be a killer CC unit. You will drop the points but a 4-5 man unit with lemartes will pretty much kill anything it runs into. The terrain issue can come into play if your opponent baits you, but as you said, 16% chance of that happening. These guys only objective is to kill as much as they can as they can't claim objectives. 

The config that I really like is the full bolter squad option. stick them in a rhino, or if you have the points a land raider crusader. Dead killy when they storm out of a land raider, bolters blazing, and then assault into combat with 30 strenght 5 hits. if you want to give them power weapons and the like go ahead, but by itself this unit will wipe out a whole lot of stuff.

Play around with it and find what works well in the size games that you play.


----------



## stooge92 (Mar 6, 2008)

if you were going to have a 5man lemartes squad, DS or deploy and move carefully? ower weapons and/or fists in that squad?


----------

